# Do ALL HPS bulbs require a ballast???



## BioDynamic (Jan 27, 2010)

I know how HID's work. I know what ballasts are for and such. I'm just wondering if there is an HPS bulb out there of some wattage 70w-200w , that can just screw right into a regular medium base average household socket, without a ballast, and work for a month or 2?  

Been praying long enough, just wondering if any new technology has recently come out at all. I'm guessing no due to a ballasts importance in current control, and the special ignition and sustainment requirements of an HPS.

Just wishful thinking right?


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

Short answer is you need a ballast.  
The good news is that you can get a whole system for a pretty decent price now.  HTG supply for example has a 150w complete system for as low as $69.75.   I purchased a 250w system from them for my veg area for $117.95 and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## MikeOrganix (Jan 28, 2010)

No no no. You can wish, but they all need the standard ballast, capacitor and ignitor.  I have built my own for years buying from 1000bulbs.com. You need to buy the socket seperatly. They are about $75 total. Remember that 150hps and under usually use a medium base socket not a mogul base socket. I have used 70s, 150s, 250s, 400s, 600s, and 1k. 150 was great for micro, 4s are versitile.


----------

